# What did grandma use to make develed egg?s



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Receipt I just saw called for djon mustard, and grey poop on. I know granny didn't use those ingredients, and I want the taste of them to be the same as I remembered.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Mayo. and then a sprinkle of peprika.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Or regular mustard along with the mayo. My first recipe called for mayo and a "smidgen of mustard to heighten flavour". And of course sprinkled with paprika, which I notice very few do any more.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Miracle Whip, mustard and a teaspoon of sweet pickle juice. Paprika sprinkled on top....James


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Mustard and Mayo, that sounds good, I Have to try that.
course, I usally use Miracle Whip.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

So, I'll just muddy the waters a bit more:

Mayo OR Salad Dressing OR Miracle Whip. 
Touch of mustard (enough to slightly change color, maybe 1 teaspoon, maybe more)
Touch of sugar (to taste)
Diced onion
Relish (our family used India Relish, hard to find now) OR could use diced pickle...hamburger relish is too sweet. 
Sprinkle of Paprika for decorative purposes...it REALLY doesn't have that much taste)

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Gotta have pappy ricky on it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I usually have some around...it's not something a person runs out of often, even now. Won't keep me from eating the egg!!!

Mon


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> Receipt I just saw called for djon mustard, and grey poop on. I know granny didn't use those ingredients, and I want the taste of them to be the same as I remembered.


mustard and mayo and egg yolks and sweet relish. Paprika and/or olive on top optional. I have added horseradish to my version though.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh Boy. Sounds like we better have a Potato Salad thread.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Mayo, mustard, bread & butter pickle juice. Put in a zip lock bag with the egg yolks and mush together until smooth. Cut a corner off the bag and use it like a piping bag to fill the whites. Get some good Hungarian paprika (throw that little jar of tasteless red powder you've had around forever in the garbage) to sprinkle on top.

If you want to spice things up use a bit of pickled jalapeÃ±o juice instead of pickle juice and top with good cayenne powder and/or a slice of pickled ja&#322;apeno. I'm off to the kitchen to boil me some eggs.


----------



## nyhunter (Nov 14, 2014)

Mayo, mustard thouch of ketchup, and a splash of worcestershire sauce.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm no grandma but we didn't have dijon mustard until recent years. I always just used mayo, brown mustard, a bit of paprika and voila! Heaven!


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Mayo and the tiniest blip of yellow mustard, topped with paprika, although some of the above recipes sound really good..


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

miracle whip, dry mustard, salt and pepper.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I've made them with chunky salsa, too.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Where can I get one of those dishes that yo set the egg whites in to fill them. Ive seen them. Likely even have one, but don't know where it is here.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

7thswan said:


> Oh Boy. Sounds like we better have a Potato Salad thread.


Them might be fighting words. The mayo PS folks might kill the mustard PS fans.

Same for tuna fish. Mayo or mustard based.

I've seen it rise to the level of a discussion of politics.

:fussin:


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Where can I get one of those dishes that yo set the egg whites in to fill them. Ive seen them. Likely even have one, but don't know where it is here.


Here you go:

http://www.amazon.com/Deviled-Tray-Snap-holds-deviled/dp/B003ED0O06


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

logbuilder said:


> Them might be fighting words. The mayo PS folks might kill the mustard PS fans.
> 
> Same for tuna fish. Mayo or mustard based.
> 
> ...


What are these abominations you speak of? There is only the vinegar based german potato salad.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That's a serving tray, Bill. So the eggs look nice. I have seen them at the dollar store in the past (maybe just around Christmas?) but you should be able to find one at the auction you attend. You CAN just put them on a regular plate to fill.

Mon (I don't have one of those plates!)


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We eat a lot of potato salad but they all have Miracle Whip and a little mustard. One is dill, one with bacon, another with sweet pickle relish, add eggs in one and one with pickle juice. I even make them with cauliflower instead of potatoes, never with vinegar....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah, mammy, mom never had one either, but she was a more skilled cook than I am/was/will ever be lol


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Mayo, yellow mustard, FINELY minced onion, sweet pickle relish, celery seed, and the obligatory sprinkling of paprika (for DH...doesn't matter to me).


----------

